# Monsanto profits down



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/monsanto-earnings-fall-lower-corn-seed-sales-28053424

Wonder how soon they'll get a government bailout?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If farmers that could, would plant conventional just one year to let Monsanto know that we are all partners in this Ag scene, then they might just get a awakening about how things really are...34% is about 1/2 what it could really be in their sales falling.....they need to adjust their prices way down and get off their self-righteous pedestal....but the nudge to get them moving in that direction has to come from the operators....

Regards, Mike


----------

